# Can anyone in Japan get send me a Elpa DOP-11MG...



## dpled (Jun 28, 2006)

I am looking for some help on getting this light cause it is sold only in Japan. If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it!!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 28, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that is also known as a Q-3 and those are available in the U.S.A.

-LT


----------



## dpled (Jun 28, 2006)

Not the same body style. Only available in Japan.



Lunal_Tic said:


> If I'm not mistaken that is also known as a Q-3 and those are available in the U.S.A.
> 
> -LT


----------



## nekomane (Jun 28, 2006)

This one?


----------



## dpled (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes that is the one! Can you help me out?



nekomane said:


> This one?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, I see the body knurling is different. One of the sites I saw also lists it as possibly "OEM of SHYKUANG ENTERPRISE corporation TM-305X"

-LT


----------



## evanlocc (Jun 29, 2006)

nekomane said:


> This one?



Perhaps you may host a group buy or may be in This Light too!






Sure put me in the first of your list!


----------



## nekomane (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll see what I can do for 10 lights max.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 29, 2006)

evanlocc said:


> Perhaps you may host a group buy or may be in This Light too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That light looks suspiciously familiar. 

-LT


----------



## mosport (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for looking into this Nekomane, I've been searching for a silver - titanium Q3 and like the looks of this Japanese light. Please count me in if you are able to purchase them for export.


----------



## dpled (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks nekomane, count me in!! My search just may be over!





nekomane said:


> I'll see what I can do for 10 lights max.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 29, 2006)

dpled, How many do you want? Did you get my message (email) yesterday?

I will have to ask the dealer how many they have in stock. Doesn't look like there is a huge demand here 
so I will order 5.

evanlocc, IIRC those 9V LED lights were offered somewhere else. I would like to keep this simple and 
just deal with the DOP-11MG.

So far..
1 dpled
2 evanlocc ??
3 mosport
4
5


----------



## dpled (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes I got it and responded. Thanks for the offer but I had already got a PM to order some from someone else when I posted. So ignore my prior post.




nekomane said:


> dpled, How many do you want? Did you get my message (email) yesterday?
> 
> I will have to ask the dealer how many they have in stock. Doesn't look like there is a huge demand here
> so I will order 5.
> ...


----------



## nekomane (Jun 29, 2006)

dpled said:


> Yes I got it and responded. Thanks for the offer but I had already got a PM to order some from someone else when I posted. So ignore my prior post.



OK, good to hear you found a source. 

mosport, email sent.
evanlocc, are you still interested?

I will order only what is needed now.


----------



## evanlocc (Jun 30, 2006)

Since it only a little different from my black Q3, pls count me out.

Thanks nekomane.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like the quest is over for all :laughing:


----------



## dpled (Jun 30, 2006)

So many Q-3 freaks around......I personally think that the Elpa is better looking.....But thats just me. :laughing:




nekomane said:


> Looks like the quest is over for all :laughing:


----------

